# Ray Bradbury at the dedication of a REAL Halloween Tree at Disneyland



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a little video made by some people attending a private dinner with Ray Bradbury at Disneyland on Halloween 2007. How amazing would it have been to get invited to THAT party?
Bradbury talks a bit about his extraordinary life, and of course about the Halloween Tree. Disneyland now has a real oak tree that is the official Halloween Tree with a dedication plaque and appropriate decorations.

I hope you enjoy this. I know I did.
http://youtu.be/L6ndeK9saNs




JustJim is a member of AZ Haunters. If you are a haunter or Halloween enthusiast in Arizona, join AZ Haunters TODAY! Regular meetups, make & takes, and lots of Arizonans helping each other put on the best show possible!


----------

